
Mountain Gorillas Are Doing Better - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/19/science/mountain-gorilla-endangered.html
======
pesenti
I just come back from Rwanda where I was able to visit a band of mountain
gorillas. You go with a group of guides who make the whole experience feel
very safe. You get really close to them, including the silverbacks who keep
play fighting. One of them even slapped me in the back.

[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156794411582292&se...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156794411582292&set=a.10154933162932292&type=3)

~~~
stephenhuey
When I went in 2014, a silverback passed within a meter of me. My heart rate
spiked, but we kept making soft grunts (a bit like clearing your throat) which
is the sound the gorillas use to express deference, so the silverback would
know we weren’t challenging him. The only reason I got “hurt” is because we
were standing in a wide circle around the gorilla family and suddenly a large
female high in a tree behind us came crashing down in a hurry and we tried to
discreetly open the ring and give her a gap, but I wasn’t moving far enough
fast enough and a branch she pushed knocked me on the forehead! It was a fun
excursion and the guides were well organized. I recommend it if you can go!

------
Cmccann7
It's an amazing experience to see the mountain gorillas up close. Here is a
portrait I took of one of the silverbacks:
[https://chrismccann.com/uganda#king](https://chrismccann.com/uganda#king)

We went through the Uganda side, was quite the adventure and hike to get there
but was definitely worth it. Happy to share more tips or the company we used
if anyone is interested.

~~~
maxxxxx
I am definitely interested to hear more.

~~~
Cmccann7
Yeah no problem.

We stayed here: Silverback Lodge >
[https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g319722-d2045553-Re...](https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g319722-d2045553-Reviews-
Silverback_Lodge-Bwindi_Impenetrable_National_Park_Western_Region.html) \- and
set up our trekking through the hotel. They only allow small groups at a time
and limited number of treks (for the gorillas to not be overwhelmed) so its
best to just book through the hotel.

A few other things to keep in mind:

\- Bwindi Impenetrable National Park is quite far from the main airport. So
I'd suggest staying near the airport for the night and leaving the next
morning. Although even if you do that you might not get in till pretty late at
night, and its really remote so hard to get directions. Try to have whatever
hotel you stay at arrange transportation, I wouldn't suggest driving yourself.

\- As the name implies - Bwindi "Impenetrable" National Park - the hike can be
pretty strenuous. The guide will scout out where the gorillas are before you
leave but it depends where they are - can easily be a 3hr+ hike through steep
inclines so prepare for that.

\- One option you can do is to use a porter, we did just because of how much
camera equipment I had. Although even if I didn't have much stuff it was still
nice to have stuff.

If anyone else has any specific questions happy to answer them here as well.

~~~
maxxxxx
Thanks!

------
dankohn1
I saw the troop in the Bwindi Impenetrable Forest in Uganda in 1998. It was an
extraordinary experience.

